# Tanto guitar head



## SubVet10 (Sep 3, 2018)

Originally this had just an 1/8" beveled edge that was more for looks. Now that I'm repainting and other work on the guitar I decided to get a lot more aggressive with it. Will have to visit @Foot Patrol and @Wildthings this winter once I get some steel and start doing whole knives from scratch.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 3, 2018)

SubVet10 said:


> Originally this had just an 1/8" beveled edge that was more for looks. Now that I'm repainting and other work on the guitar I decided to get a lot more aggressive with it. Will have to visit @Foot Patrol and @Wildthings this winter once I get some steel and start doing whole knives from scratch.



Your always welcome to stop by and visit. Once you do start making your own knives, your will be addicted. Well that is if you can get past the hand sanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Painted the leading edge. Hammered metallic grey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 31, 2019)

Holy moly...play for a rough crowd?

Cool!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 2, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Holy moly...play for a rough crowd?
> 
> Cool!


Neighbours have yet to call the fuzz on me so I good on that front


----------

